# Azula vs Team Mako



## Pocalypse (Aug 3, 2014)

This is sane and prime Azula, not the batshit crazy one. 

*Team Mako*


Mako
Bolin
Asami

*Scenario 2:* If she beats them, add Lin

*Scenario 3:* If she beats S2, add Tenzin 

Can she trash Team Mako or she gets stomped?


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 3, 2014)

Trashes scenario 1.


----------



## Blue (Aug 3, 2014)

Trashes all three scenarios. None of these people you have Azula fighting have defeated anyone of note.

Azula trashed Avatar state Aang and his whole crew.


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't remember Azula fighting Aang in the Avatar State...
Scenario 3 is the only one they can win though.


----------



## Blue (Aug 3, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I don't remember Azula fighting Aang in the Avatar State...



You don't remember her fucking literally killing him.


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 3, 2014)

That was not a fight, that was a blindside.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 3, 2014)

Blue said:


> You don't remember her fucking literally killing him.



Oh, you mean when she blindsided Aang at the end of Book 2?

Yeah, sure.

Let's also just ignore the fact that Avatar characters can't take what they dish out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 3, 2014)

She takes 1-2, while they probably win 3


----------



## Ghazan (Aug 3, 2014)

Idk Pretty Sure lin could hold her own against Azula..
She definitely gets overwhelmed at S3 tho


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 3, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Let's also just ignore the fact that Avatar characters can't take what they dish out.


To some extent, yeah they do. Unless you think base Korra has a higher durability than Aang, because she was getting thrashed by Vaatu's attacks, same attacks that were destroying random rock from formations on the background.

Not too sure about scenario 3, but Azula dominates 1 and 2.


----------



## Gone (Aug 3, 2014)

Blue said:


> Azula trashed Avatar state Aang and his whole crew.



Actually she didn't. She wasn't even really beating Katara before Zuko helped her.

She shot AS Aang in the back while he was powering up. You know, the same AS Aang who shat all over comet Ozai.


----------



## Esket (Aug 3, 2014)

S1: she stomps

S2: I give it to team mako more times than not. Lin got that experience.

S3: I don't see her ever taking it. Lin is one thing but her with Tenzin is too much.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 3, 2014)

I've got all fuzzy memories on Avatar the last airbender, can someone post this fight ? Or Azula's greatest achievements .


----------



## Wan (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd bet on "Team Mako" all the way.  Azula could escape if she wanted but fighting three is too much.  Lin would just seal the deal.



Blue said:


> Trashes all three scenarios. None of these people you have Azula fighting have defeated anyone of note.
> 
> Azula trashed Avatar state Aang and his whole crew.



That's some shoddy memory you got there.

Azula blindsided Aang with the only attack that straight up ignores air defenses.  Toph and Sokka weren't even there for the fight.  Katara had to beat a retreat because she was grossly outnumbered by Azula, Zuko, and an army of Dai Li.

In a sense, Mako, Bolin, and Asami haven't "defeated anyone of note".  But going by that standard, you know who else hasn't defeated anyone of note? Toph.  Also, essentially the entire old school Order of the White Lotus.  Not having beaten a specific named character is irrelevant, what matters are feats.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 3, 2014)

Azula takes scenario 1 and scenario 2 if she play her cards right, but loses on scenario 3. Tenzin may not have had the best feats on screen, but it was said he assisted in taking down the Red Lotus along side Zuko, Sokka, and Tonraq.



Blue said:


> Trashes all three scenarios. None of these people you have Azula fighting have defeated anyone of note.
> 
> Azula trashed Avatar state Aang and his whole crew.



She blindsided him and he wasn't even fighting back. Avatar state Aang trashed Ozai and I'm pretty sure Ozai is better than Azula.


----------



## Amae (Aug 3, 2014)

Likely the first two, no idea about the third.

Although Mako can redirect lightning, Azula can use lightning in a way (like a giant sphere of lightning) that seemingly make that point moot. At close range, Azula was using lightning to blind her opponents a bit when she was insane. She can also lightning bend with one hand.



Ghazan said:


> Idk Pretty Sure lin could hold her own against Azula..


Wut?


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 3, 2014)

Jet Pistol said:


> I'm pretty sure Ozai is better than Azula.



If Azula was better than Ozai, she would have killed him and taken his position. You know, besides the other obvious logic that this is indeed the case.


----------



## Fujita (Aug 3, 2014)

Ryjacork said:


> Actually she didn't. She wasn't even really beating Katara before Zuko helped her.



She followed up by blasting Aang into a wall, for what it's worth, which is what let her and Zuko gang up on Katara. She also, as I recall, dominated in the fight with Aang on top of the drill.   

Azula was just weirdly limp for most of what we saw of Katara vs Azula. At one point we see her just charge Katara with no fire, then we see Katara knock her down while she's standing still, and then Katara gets her with the water tendrils, which Azula does nothing about, despite Zuko holding his own later with fire tendrils and Azula clearly being capable of producing more than enough fire (she vaporized a larger wave from Katara earlier, and right after Zuko saves her from Katara, she turns herself into a rocket against Aang, so I can't imagine fatigue is an issue here). Azula tends to physically deflect attacks and conserve fire when not absolutely necessary (she outright kicked some of Aangs rock chunks on the drill) so it could be that she just didn't apply enough power and got caught with the tendrils. 

Most of it was offscreen, though, and it _does_ prove that Katara can hold her own. I just wouldn't use it to say "oh, Azula couldn't really even beat Katara 1-on-1" 



Expelsword said:


> If Azula was better than Ozai, she would have killed him and taken his position. You know, besides the other obvious logic that this is indeed the case.



...yes, because it's not like she's 14 and he's the only parental figure she has


----------



## Gone (Aug 3, 2014)

Fujita said:


> She followed up by blasting Aang into a wall, for what it's worth, which is what let her and Zuko gang up on Katara. She also, as I recall, dominated in the fight with Aang on top of the drill.
> 
> Azula was just weirdly limp for most of what we saw of Katara vs Azula. At one point we see her just charge Katara with no fire, then we see Katara knock her down while she's standing still, and then Katara gets her with the water tendrils, which Azula does nothing about, despite Zuko holding his own later with fire tendrils and Azula clearly being capable of producing more than enough fire (she vaporized a larger wave from Katara earlier, and right after Zuko saves her from Katara, she turns herself into a rocket against Aang, so I can't imagine fatigue is an issue here). Azula tends to physically deflect attacks and conserve fire when not absolutely necessary (she outright kicked some of Aangs rock chunks on the drill) so it could be that she just didn't apply enough power and got caught with the tendrils.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to give the impression that Katara > Azula. Although actually she probably is with bloodbending...

My comment was meant to impeach Blue's ridiculous claim that Azula soloed Aang in the Avatar State and his entire original crew. Avatar State Aang alone would have flattened her, just like he did her father.


----------



## Ghazan (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I've got all fuzzy memories on Avatar the last airbender, can someone post this fight ? Or Azula's greatest achievements .


Pretty Lazy to find other videos, but she was sure as hell agile without her bending
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdcdhgn0zHM[/YOUTUBE]

Lin Beifong should last longer than any of the others in scenario 2 before going down


----------



## Fujita (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, if you want more fights, 

[youtube]SwUkFWk8eQg[/youtube]

Drill fight 

[youtube]FfTgfmp_PZ8[/youtube]

Final fight of Book 2


----------



## Ghazan (Aug 3, 2014)

Some good showings here too:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG0HVLAgnbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gone (Aug 3, 2014)

Does flooring Zuko while wrapped in a straight jacket moments after being chi-blocked count?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 4, 2014)

She takes scenario one.


----------



## TobiSan (Aug 4, 2014)

Her blue flames at one point were hot enough to cut buildings in half.

She trashes all scenarios without much effort. Tenzin can giver her a run around, everyone else are non-factors.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nah no way... I know she was a prodigy and all but Mako and Bolin are no slouchers either with their respective elements. They probably would have been able to defeat Unalaq if Eska and Desna weren't there to help.


----------



## Gone (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't seen season 3 yet, but I've been pretty underwhelmed by Mako and Bolin so far.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2014)

Imo Azula would win S1 and S2 quiet easily. She has the experience and is just to fast for the others, she's shown how agile she is when she fought without firebending. In S3 she might lose, similar to the situation where she was taking everyone on then when she got cornered, she one-shotted Iroh and escaped.

On individual match-ups, she wrecks them individually too.


----------



## Virgo Shaka (Aug 6, 2014)

Mako and Bolin have shown nothing special and are pretty weak overall, so Azula defeats them handily. In scenario 2, Lin should give some trouble but so far her best feats have involved metal and the fighting area doesn't seem to include it, and her earth bending has been pretty weak, so again Azula. In scenario 3, though, Azula is easily overwhelmed. She can't take on 4 benders at the same time, especially one that is almost at the level of a master airbender. Azula may be able to defeat Tenzin one on one, but not with the help of Lin.


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 6, 2014)

Virgo Shaka said:


> especially one that is almost at the level of a master airbender.



Tenzin is a master of Airbending. Trained by Aang himself.


----------



## YoungChief (Aug 6, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Tenzin is a master of Airbending. Trained by Aang himself.



But he lacks Aang's feats. Not all masters are equal, Aang was the youngest airbending master of all time


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 6, 2014)

I feel like adult Tenzin trained by adult Aang would at least be pretty close in skill to Aang as a kid.

Avatar makes a big deal of older characters being better (except Zhao)


----------



## Amae (Aug 6, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> Avatar makes a big deal of older characters being better (except Zhao)


Yeah, sure, it does if you mean the exact opposite.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 6, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I feel like adult Tenzin trained by adult Aang would at least be pretty close in skill to Aang as a kid.
> 
> Avatar makes a big deal of older characters being better (except Zhao)



No no no...older characters are not better in any way. Look how weak old Zuko is. Tenzin was a big disappointment, he never had the same airbending feats as his dad did. Even Tenzin's daughter Jinnora has better spiritual powers, astral projection and potentially air bending powers. 

Aang > Tenzin (airbending without Avatar state)
Toph > Bolin
Zuko > Mako
Katara > Korra at waterbending (without Avatar state)

Only thing which is hax is Bloodbending.


----------



## Tragic (Aug 8, 2014)

Azula rapes all three scenarios with 3 being the only challenge. Barely. She _was _cornered in the fight with Team Avatar, Zuko and Iroh but letsbereal, she didn't really get a chance to do much considering the fact Iroh showed up when she was "regrouping."

And let's not even pretend like Bolin and Mako are anywhere near the levels of Toph, Zuko and Katara. _Especially_ Bolin. They have relatively shit feats and are at the very best slightly above average benders but by no means nothing special. The original team avatar + plus Zuko were full of prodigies and special cases. Bolin is_ nothing _compared to Toph. Asami can't hope to compete with Suki. And Mako doesn't compare to Zuko in terms of skill.   

Azula may only lose because of the sheers numbers but if she can take out Asami and Bolin early on(Which she can), it's game set match.


----------



## Wan (Aug 10, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> No no no...older characters are not better in any way. Look how weak old Zuko is. Tenzin was a big disappointment, he never had the same airbending feats as his dad did. Even Tenzin's daughter Jinnora has better spiritual powers, astral projection and potentially air bending powers.
> 
> Aang > Tenzin (airbending without Avatar state)
> Toph > Bolin
> ...



Tenzin has airbending feats like tossing a Mecha-tank into the air and creating an air spout.  Korra on a couple different occasions made the water spout technique without the Avatar State, something we only ever saw Pakku and Avatar State Aang do, not Katara.  Mako is about as good as Zuko, arguably better because of lightning.  But Toph > Bolin, for sure.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 10, 2014)

Scenario 1 - Azula destroys them
Scenario 2 - Azula still takes it with high difficulty
Scenario 3 - Azula loses


----------



## Amae (Aug 10, 2014)

> Korra on a couple different occasions made the water spout technique without the Avatar State, something we only ever saw Pakku and Avatar State Aang do, not Katara.





Amon has also done it. As far as we know, Katara's more resourceful with her bending (condense moisture in the air and taking water from plants, using sweat to replace water, etc.), one of the few who can blood bend, and has shown more techniques.



> Mako is about as good as Zuko, arguably better because of lightning.


That's a terrible opinion no one would agree to.


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2014)

Amae said:


> Amon has also done it. As far as we know, Katara's more resourceful with her bending (condense moisture in the air and taking water from plants, using sweat to replace water, etc.), one of the few who can blood bend, and has shown more techniques.



She used a non-dynamic form of the technique for transport, not for combat.  Korra used it for combat to fight the Equalist biplanes.



> That's a terrible opinion no one would agree to.



Reason?  Mako's firebending in general is on par with Zuko's, particularly shown in the assault on Unalaq's camp in "Harmonic Convergence".  Zuko isn't really a special snowflake when it comes to firebending, to begin with.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 11, 2014)

She is far faster than more agile. She can firebend rocket boots.


With the exception of Tenzin of course


----------



## Lurko (Aug 11, 2014)

Wan said:


> She used a non-dynamic form of the technique for transport, not for combat.  Korra used it for combat to fight the Equalist biplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason?  Mako's firebending in general is on par with Zuko's, particularly shown in the assault on Unalaq's camp in "Harmonic Convergence".  Zuko isn't really a special snowflake when it comes to firebending, to begin with.



I disagree on the Zuko thing.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wan said:


> She used a non-dynamic form of the technique for transport, not for combat.  Korra used it for combat to fight the Equalist biplanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Reason?  Mako's firebending in general is on par with Zuko's, particularly shown in the assault on Unalaq's camp in "Harmonic Convergence".  Zuko isn't really a special snowflake when it comes to firebending, to begin with.



Bullcrap. Mako is not equal to Zuko in any way. Zuko has him beat in all respects worth a damn (not to mention can do shit Mako can't lik redirecting lightning) and considering Azula is his equal for the most part she should beat him no problem. The other two are non-threats for her unless Bolin attempts to lock her down.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 11, 2014)

What specifially has Zuko shown that puts him above Mako?


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Bullcrap. Mako is not equal to Zuko in any way. Zuko has him beat in all respects worth a damn (not to mention can do shit Mako can't lik redirecting lightning) and considering Azula is his equal for the most part she should beat him no problem. The other two are non-threats for her unless Bolin attempts to lock her down.



Mako can redirect lightning.  Zuko is not equal to Azula, unless she's lost her edge due to insanity.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Zuko can redirect lightning as well, and Mako's lightning skills are shit compared to Azula's who uses it on a whim. Zuko even redirected Ozai's lightning. Zuko murks Mako, it's not even a question. Mako is just a pro bender, he doesn't have the skills and the experience that Zuko has when he was chasing the Avatar and fighting multiple enemies. Sorry you are hyping LOK characters way to much, it's been proven LOK < LOA in terms of powerlevels. I mean, Mako's fire can't even bust out through metal


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure she would win the first fight, but probably with more difficulty than she would expect.

I feel like Lin could beat her on her own. She has way more experience, and has those bad ass metal like whips. If Toph had those she probably could of beat Azula

Azula gets raped on the last scenario. 

Azula is kind of over hyped. She is pretty much the same level as Katara. Katara seemed to have the upper hand on her when they fought in book 2. And even though Azula was crazy at the time she was beat by Katara who had very little water. Azula had like 100X more power than normal, and she was unhinged so she should have burned her to a crisp. She also couldn't beat Zuko one on one once her became clear of his purpose. She could never catch Aang, and I don't ever remember her hurting Toph, so I feel like shes kind of over-hyped. Probably any member of the White Lotus could of beat her with mild difficulty.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2014)

Azula was one of the better living firebenders at her time, showing better lightning feats than anyone else in the series (unless we're pretending that her Comic feats couldn't be replicated in her Prime). She's flat out better than Katara in terms of combat, only having problems when the latter has a large water source at her disposal and probably outstrips Zuko in skill under normal conditions. She's beaten Aang in a one v one fight before (on the drill), and has never lost to Katara (the last fight in Book 3 doesn't count; she was crazy and was fucking around for most of that fight). So no, she isn't overhyped. Hell, if anyone here is it's Mako; there's no way he'd be able to fend off anyone Azula's had to face (that's not to say he's a novice, just that he isn't as good as the other s I mentioned).

OT: She blinds Mako with lightning balls (or lightning flashes) and cheap shots him. After that, the others fall easily. S2 becomes harder, since metal bending make fire bending opponents harder, but said original combo should work wonders there. If that fails, she probably loses due to sheer numbers. In Scenario 3, she most likely gets overwhelmed.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 11, 2014)

Where is this fight taking place?


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 11, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> I'm pretty sure she would win the first fight, but probably with more difficulty than she would expect.
> 
> I feel like Lin could beat her on her own. She has way more experience, and has those bad ass metal like whips. If Toph had those she probably could of beat Azula
> 
> ...



She held her own against 6 opponents including Team Aang and Zuko and Iroh until she was cornered. And at point blank range she was able to one-shot Iroh with her lightning...say whatever you want but it happened. No one was quick to help each other out when she shot her lightning, she isn't overhyped plus the fact that she beat Aang one on one during the drill fight. And I'm quiet sure she beat him a second time as well before the drill fight in the desert. 

Lin isn't beating Azula on her own  Azula can fucking fly by boosting her feet with fire underneath it. Lin gets murked. Prime Azula is a monster, in a one on one match she'd beat any of the Team Korra members apart from Korra.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Azula was one of the better living firebenders at her time, showing better lightning feats than anyone else in the series (unless we're pretending that her Comic feats couldn't be replicated in her Prime). She's flat out better than Katara in terms of combat, only having problems when the latter has a large water source at her disposal and probably outstrips Zuko in skill under normal conditions.



Once Zuko becane aware of his destiny she never displayed any skill that she was better than him. They were pretty much dead on equal. Lighting isn't really as impressive since it seems like any decent fire bender in Korra can do it Mako and Iroh for one. She isn't really flat out better than Katara, considering Katara would of probably beat her in book 2 had it been 1 on 1, and Katara did beat her in the end of the series anyways. 



> She's beaten Aang in a one v one fight before (on the drill)



Not really all that impressive considering Aang was trying to stop the drill and not 100% focused on fighting her.



> Has never lost to Katara (the last fight in Book 3 doesn't count; she was crazy and was fucking around for most of that fight).



Crazy or no crazy she had roughly 100X more power than normal. If there's one thing more dangerous than a calculated cold blooded killer, its a crazy killer with a 100X more power. He advantage was massive and Katara was at a massive disadvantage. Crazy or not she lost a fight which she should of won.



> So no, she isn't overhyped. Hell, if anyone here is it's Mako; there's no way he'd be able to fend off anyone Azula's had to face (that's not to say he's a novice, just that he isn't as good as the other s I mentioned).



Mako is over-hyped but so is Azula. She is obviously really good, but she's not this firebending God people make her out to be. She is just more of a offensive fighter so he feats look more impressive than most other characters. When Aang was pissed off at Appa getting stolen he smashed the ground so hard he created a mini mushroom cloud. If he was angry enough he could take it to Azula with just air bending. She's only been shown to be better than Zuko when he was unsure of himself. Katara beat her when she had 100X more power(no matter what way you slice it), and Toph probably could of taken her one on one if she had all the cool metal bending gear someone like Lin has.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 11, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> Once Zuko becane aware of his destiny she never displayed any skill that she was better than him. They were pretty much dead on equal. Lighting isn't really as impressive since it seems like any decent fire bender in Korra can do it Mako and Iroh for one. She isn't really flat out better than Katara, considering Katara would of probably beat her in book 2 had it been 1 on 1, and Katara did beat her in the end of the series anyways.



She has the best lightning feats in the story. She can shape the damn thing like fire for fuck's sake. No one else has shown the ability do that, not even Ozai and he was a better bender than she was. 

Also, Katara has never gotten anywhere near beating Azula at any point in Book 2. At best there was one showing that contradicted her own power before that point (when she easily evaporated a water wave from Katara).



> Not really all that impressive considering Aang was trying to stop the drill and not 100% focused on fighting her.



No he wasn't. He dropped trying to stop the drill to fight her. The only reason he lived there was because of Katara.



> Crazy or no crazy she had roughly 100X more power than normal. *If there's one thing more dangerous than a calculated cold blooded killer, its a crazy killer with a 100X more power. *He advantage was massive and Katara was at a massive disadvantage. Crazy or not she lost a fight which she should of won.



Bolded is wrong. She was screwing around the entire fight instead of going for the kill; this much was obvious by the way she fought and her own dialogue. Had she gone for the kill off the bat, she would have won considering she rendered all attacks from Katara worthless beforehand.

Nevermind the fact that she only lost because she fell for an obvious trap (something I doubt she would have been caught by if she were sane).



> Mako is over-hyped but so is Azula. She is obviously really good, but she's not this firebending God people make her out to be. She is just more of a offensive fighter so her feats look more impressive than most other characters. When Aang was pissed off at Appa getting stolen he smashed the ground so hard he created a mini mushroom cloud. If he was angry enough he could take it to Azula with just air bending. She's only been shown to be better than Zuko when he was unsure of himself. Katara beat her when she had 100X more power(no matter what way you slice it), and Toph probably could of taken her one on one if she had all the cool metal bending gear someone like Lin has.



She's a firebending prodigy and has matched Zuko when he fought her after he re-learned his firebending (not the Agni Kai fight, the fight in the Southern Raiders and even the Boiling Rock). She also has been able to stalemate waterbending attacks from Katara before, again only having trouble when the latter has a large stream of water to use.  

On the point of Aang, Aang has better feats than most benders in the series since Book One (with the volcano feat). Hasn't stopped fuckers like her and otehr characters posing a threat to him since then. Not even touching the Toph point as that's just guessing and is irrelevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## Wan (Aug 11, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Zuko can redirect lightning as well, and Mako's lightning skills are shit compared to Azula's who uses it on a whim. Zuko even redirected Ozai's lightning. Zuko murks Mako, it's not even a question. Mako is just a pro bender, he doesn't have the skills and the experience that Zuko has when he was chasing the Avatar and fighting multiple enemies. Sorry you are hyping LOK characters way to much, it's been proven LOK < LOA in terms of powerlevels. I mean, Mako's fire can't even bust out through metal



Zuko's fire can't bust through metal, either.



P-X 12 said:


> Azula was one of the better living firebenders at her time, showing better lightning feats than anyone else in the series (unless we're pretending that her Comic feats couldn't be replicated in her Prime). She's flat out better than Katara in terms of combat, only having problems when the latter has a large water source at her disposal and probably outstrips Zuko in skill under normal conditions. She's beaten Aang in a one v one fight before (on the drill), and has never lost to Katara (the last fight in Book 3 doesn't count; she was crazy and was fucking around for most of that fight). So no, she isn't overhyped. Hell, if anyone here is it's Mako; there's no way he'd be able to fend off anyone Azula's had to face (that's not to say he's a novice, just that he isn't as good as the other s I mentioned).



Azula has almost lost to Katara, if not for Zuko stepping in.

.



Pocalypse said:


> She held her own against 6 opponents including Team Aang and Zuko and Iroh until she was cornered. And at point blank range she was able to one-shot Iroh with her lightning...say whatever you want but it happened. No one was quick to help each other out when she shot her lightning, she isn't overhyped plus the fact that she beat Aang one on one during the drill fight. And I'm quiet sure she beat him a second time as well before the drill fight in the desert.



She didn't hit Iroh with lightning, she hit him with regular firebending.



> Lin isn't beating Azula on her own  Azula can fucking fly by boosting her feet with fire underneath it. Lin gets murked. Prime Azula is a monster, in a one on one match she'd beat any of the Team Korra members apart from Korra.



Azula's firebending jet propulsion is pretty limited outside of Sozin's Comet.  It's useful, yes, but Lin's metal grappling hooks provide the same level of practical mobility, if not more.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 11, 2014)

Mako can already do the jet propulsion firebending...


----------



## Fujita (Aug 12, 2014)

Azula's performance against Katara at the end of Book 2 (what little of it was on-screen) was completely underwhelming compared to what else we've seen from her. And I don't mean that in the sense that Azula was doing what she normally does and Katara was just that good. I mean that Azula was doing... little to nothing. I mean, she charged in at Katara, dodged a wave, and... no firebending? Then we see her get knocked down, with again... no (visible, they were pretty small at the time) firebending. And then she gets caught by the whips while offering up only a token amount of fire to block. When she vaporized a larger (I think) wave from Katara earlier. And doesn't appear visibly tired after the fact, so stamina isn't the issue. Yeah. (I'd put it up to underestimating Katara and her generally minimalist firebending, but w/e) And she's performed quite well against Aang at that point in the series, actually beating him on the drill. 

Katara was running for her life against Azula during the comet, before managing to trap her in a situation where she couldn't firebend. And yeah, the fact that she was completely off her gourd was hurting her fighting skill. I mean, Zuko, for all that he held her off at the Boiling Rock and again at the Western Air temple, brought Katara along because he needed her to beat Azula. He only decided to go one-on-one when he realized that she was slipping.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 12, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I mean, Zuko, for all that he held her off at the Boiling Rock and again at the Western Air temple, brought Katara along because he needed her to beat Azula. He only decided to go one-on-one when he realized that she was slipping.



I remember being a bit disappointed with how that all turned out. There were already only 2 propper antagonists on the FN side, and they STILL had to go and nerf Azula's threat level.

A proper co-op battle against a sane, cunning Azula would have been super sweet! Instead of a nerfed Azula individually losing to Zuko, and then individually losing to Katara again. Pretty anti-climatic.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 12, 2014)

Scenario 1: Azula wins without much trouble.
Scenario 2: Azula wins with difficulty.
Scenario 3: She loses. Four benders, two of whom are top notch.

As much as I like Bolin, he's easily the weakest of the entire group. He's got fine control for an earth bender, but he's otherwise very mediocre. He doesn't have earth sensing either. And Azula eats earth benders - she's a pro at blowing up the rocks rocks they send her way.

Mako is a decent bender, but he's above average at best. Lightening bending in his time isn't uncommon, as we have seen an entire city being powered by fire benders generating lightening. So that's not good indicator of him being a top notch fire bender. His real shortcoming is that he's very poor in hand-to-hand combat and is only good at bending; top notch fire benders have shown to be excellent combatants and benders (Iroh, Zuko, Azula, Ozai). Considering how fire bending is done, it's kind of a mandatory requirement.

Lin is certainly good, and a master bender. But she's not as good as Azula, and while her metal bending will give Azula a hard time, one on one, Azula will beat her.

Tenzin is the real threat to Azula. He's a master bender, and he deserves that title. The dude can toss around tanks! One on one, Azula will find him hard enough to beat, but when he's backed up by three other benders? Azula doesn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Scenario 1: Azula wins without much trouble.
> Scenario 2: Azula wins with difficulty.
> Scenario 3: She loses. Four benders, two of whom are top notch.
> 
> As much as I like Bolin, *he's easily the weakest of the entire group*. He's got fine control for an earth bender, but he's otherwise very mediocre. He doesn't have earth sensing either. And Azula eats earth benders - she's a pro at blowing up the rocks rocks they send her way.



I stopped reading there. Are you implying Asami > Bolin?


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I stopped reading there. Are you implying Asami > Bolin?



She does seem more physically skilled, and has a more sure-fire way of knocking out opponents (the electrocution glove).


----------



## Solar (Aug 12, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> I stopped reading there. Are you implying Asami > Bolin?



Pretty sure the poster is referring to the group of of Mako, Bolin, Lin, and Tenzin.


----------



## Wan (Aug 12, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Pretty sure the poster is referring to the group of of Mako, Bolin, Lin, and Tenzin.



The OP includes Asami in the group.


----------



## Solar (Aug 12, 2014)

Wan said:


> The OP includes Asami in the group.



I guess she's running distraction.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2014)

Wan said:


> She does seem more physically skilled, and has a more sure-fire way of knocking out opponents (the electrocution glove).



Yeah, no. She has to get close to her opponents for her to electrocute them, Bolin would murk her it's not even funny. And she doesn't have the durability or the speed feats to tank or evade Bolin's earth bending.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> She has the best lightning feats in the story. She can shape the damn thing like fire for fuck's sake. No one else has shown the ability do that, not even Ozai and he was a better bender than she was.



You will have to refresh my memory, but when did she shape lightning like fire?



> Also, Katara has never gotten anywhere near beating Azula at any point in Book 2. At best there was one showing that contradicted her own power before that point (when she easily evaporated a water wave from Katara).



She had the upper hand with her in a majority of there fight in book two. The fact that she can evaporate water but barely did it either shows that it drains a lot of energy, or she is kind of a moron.





> No he wasn't. He dropped trying to stop the drill to fight her. The only reason he lived there was because of Katara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aang VS Azula [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO-PYjapHyw[/YOUTUBE] She did get the advantage on Aang but she took too long to finish the job, which kind of shows that she might of been more in character than we think when she fought Katara at the end of Book 3. It has been a while since I watched that final fight and after re-watching it I'm more convinced she was far more deadly than normal.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYZrKHPLPrU[/YOUTUBE]

Not just the fact that she had 100X more power, but every attack on Katara she was going for a kill, and she was not toying around with her at all. If Karata had one mess up she would of been dead. Her little slow walk to her at the end before she got trapped compliments her character decision when she had Aang defeated. So yeah Azula wasn't her same cold calculated self. She was far more destructive, and Karata still beat her while having very little of water around her. 





> She's a firebending prodigy and has matched Zuko when he fought her after he re-learned his firebending (not the Agni Kai fight, the fight in the Southern Raiders and even the Boiling Rock). She also has been able to stalemate waterbending attacks from Katara before, again only having trouble when the latter has a large stream of water to use.



She is a master fire bender but no where in Avatar has one master been seen to completely own another master of a different element. In scenario 2 she would be facing Mako who is a decent fire bender who can probably hold his own for a little bit, teamed with Bolin. Them two being brothers and having great team work does make for more work than someone like Azula would probably expect. Now add in Lin who is a master in her own element, using a bending style Azula has no experience fighting against. She can be as agile as she wants, she is not dogging those metal bending whips all day while having to deal with fire/lightning/earth attacks.


Also can someone tell me why every time I try to embed youtube videos it never works?


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Aug 12, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> [YOUTUBE]lO-PYjapHyw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XYZrKHPLPrU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



You only use the part of the link after the equals sign.

The YouTube tags link to YouTube, so you just need the video ID, which is the string of letters and numbers after the equals sign in the url.


----------



## Fujita (Aug 13, 2014)

Superrazien said:


> She had the upper hand with her in a majority of there fight in book two. The fact that she can evaporate water but barely did it either shows that it drains a lot of energy, or she is kind of a moron.



or it means that the fight was fairly inconsistent 

Which, honestly, it was. I don't think stamina was the deciding factor. Right after she got caught by Katara, she used at least as much fire as she would've needed to vaporize the tendrils to rocket off at Aang (and smash him into a wall), and after that she came back to Katara and Zuko fighting and blasted Katara with a fair amount of fire. And ffs, Zuko held off the tendrils with matching fire tendrils. 

The one thing you could say is that Azula's fighting style is conservative. You see that in the drill fight where she uses a small amount of fire (or no fire) to deflect Aang's tiny water whip, then physically deflects the rocks he throws at her with no bending at all. Unlike Zuko, whose main strategy in that fight was to just throw more fire at it, which, I supposed, helped him more against Katara. 

But ignoring the tendrils, most of what we saw of her fighting Katara had her behaving weirdly, even compared to what she did against Aang. 



> It has been a while since I watched that final fight and after re-watching it I'm more convinced she was far more deadly than normal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYZrKHPLPrU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not just the fact that she had 100X more power, but every attack on Katara she was going for a kill, and she was not toying around with her at all. If Karata had one mess up she would of been dead. Her little slow walk to her at the end before she got trapped compliments her character decision when she had Aang defeated. So yeah Azula wasn't her same cold calculated self. She was far more destructive, and Karata still beat her while having very little of water around her.



Azula was decidedly more powerful than normal, sure. The comet does that. Her mental state was not all that great though, which is something that Zuko says outright, and it's what made him willing to fight her alone (since he also gets the comet powerup, her being more dangerous than normal doesn't really apply to him) 

And given that Katara took her out with a trick, her mental state is pretty relevant


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2014)

I can agree that Katara getting the upper hand on Azula in the book 2 finale wasn't a matter of Azula running out of stamina.  She simply didn't have enough power behind the technique she tried using to counter Katara.  It may be that directly blasting into Katara's whips is futile, but countering with your own whips like Zuko did is more effective.



Pocalypse said:


> Yeah, no. She has to get close to her opponents for her to electrocute them, Bolin would murk her it's not even funny. And she doesn't have the durability or the speed feats to tank or evade Bolin's earth bending.



The Equalist lieutenant avoided Bolin's earthbending and was able to close in for melee, and Asami > the lieutenant.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 13, 2014)

Wan said:


> The Equalist lieutenant avoided Bolin's earthbending and was able to close in for melee, and Asami > the lieutenant.



Link and what episode? If you're talking about the time when she gets the glove then stuns her father and the lieutenant, she didn't close in on anything and that wasn't a fight, it was unexpected of her to betray them in the instant.


----------



## Wan (Aug 13, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Link and what episode? If you're talking about the time when she gets the glove then stuns her father and the lieutenant, she didn't close in on anything and that wasn't a fight, it was unexpected of her to betray them in the instant.



The Lieutenant takes out Mako and Bolin in the episode "The Revelation".  In "The Aftermath", Asami electrocutes her father first, after which the Lieutenant tries striking at her but Asami quickly subdues him.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 13, 2014)

Scenario #1:
I could believe Mako, Bolin and Asami having an okay chance against her if they had a great circumstantial advantage.
Otherwise, she'd stomp them.

Scenario #2:
Close call. Azula doesn't know much about metal bending. If they leveraged this for a surprise, they'd beat her. If they don't, they have a fair chance still.
Venue matters.

Scenario #3:
This probably is a lose for Azula, but she could win with prep or any kind of advantage.

Also, any of these groups lose without Bolin or Lin.
The best chance they have if Bolin for defense and Asami for if Azula chooses CQC. 

Mako is just any extra body throwing out attacks. He's not pivotal. 

Tenzin's airbending has it's uses, so I see him adding alot to the team.


----------



## Amae (Aug 14, 2014)

Wan said:


> She used a non-dynamic form of the technique for transport, not for combat.  Korra used it for combat to fight the Equalist biplanes.


She used a modified version of the technique for transport with a single hand, she clearly has knowledge of said technique and knows how to do it. 



> Reason?  Mako's firebending in general is on par with Zuko's, particularly shown in the assault on Unalaq's camp in "Harmonic Convergence".  Zuko isn't really a special snowflake when it comes to firebending, to begin with.


Mako actually has no showings of advanced/master level firebending techniques (unless you count lightning) while Zuko has multiple. You can't be serious.


----------



## Wan (Aug 14, 2014)

Amae said:


> Mako actually has no showings of advanced/master level firebending techniques (unless you count lightning) while Zuko has multiple. You can't be serious.











You were saying?


----------



## Amae (Aug 14, 2014)

Nothing but the first example, an actual tech Zuko only used during the Sozin's Comet, was an actual counter to what I said. I didn't forget about that (failed to mention it, which I thought I did), but he never used it for combat in any way like Azula did.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 14, 2014)

Mako - Firebending Jet Propulsion in battle.


----------



## Amae (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice, far better example than any Wan had that I don't remember happening. Still, Zuko has shown more technique and power than Mako has, leading people to logically conclude he's the better firebender. Those two things aren't even a matter of opinion.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 14, 2014)

What specific firebending techniques are you talking about from Zuko is better than the one I've shown (besides lightning bending).


----------



## Amae (Aug 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Zuko has done intertwined fire streams, wall of flames (not the basic fire shield), and charged attacks (have many people have done this? Not many). 

Mako can propel himself (a little overrated if you think this makes him better than Zuko) and has good feats of lightning generation, but even run of the mill firebenders can block his attacks (e.g. In S2, Zuko couldn't even block a basic attack from Azula without getting pushed back and falling on his ass. Before he gets his new resolve in S3, he can block an attack from Combustion Man. And then he can match her during The Southern Raiders episode).


----------



## Roman (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't remember Mako displaying any lightning redirection in the first place, so he wouldn't be able to defend from Azula's lightning, and she's arguably more skilled in its use as she's used it much more often, so I would think she has a lot more experienced with it. That said, Mako's basic skills should be top notch, which is pretty common for pro-benders. Where he really lacks is battle experience, and that really shows in his fight against Ming Hua. However, he should be more difficult to handle than Book 2 Zuko.

Bolin doesn't have skills that could remotely compare to Toph, but he does have really good trick shots. The problem is they would only really work if he had adequate support. Mako and Asami alone wouldn't be enough for that.

Asami would only be useful to the team if she could get close to Azula, and even then it would be really difficult as Azula isn't a slouch even in close combat. At the start of book 2, she hardly even used any firebending against Zuko when she was about to take him back to the fire nation. Now if Asami knew chi-blocking, that would be a different story, but that's not the case.

Azula would therefore take scenario 1 pretty easily. Adding Lin to the group would change things significantly. For one, I don't think Lin's skill with earthbending is that far below prime Toph's. She can see with earthbending, for one thing, and she's extremely good with her equipment, so there's no chance of Toph being able to blindside her. One on one, I could see Azula taking her down, but when Lin has Mako, Bolin and Asami to support her, Azula could lose of Team Lin play their cards right.

Adding Tenzin to the group translates to Azula getting stomped.


----------



## Louis-954 (Aug 14, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I don't remember Mako displaying any lightning redirection in the first place, so he wouldn't be able to defend from Azula's lightning.


2:42 - 2:52.


----------



## Rivers (Aug 14, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Now if Asami knew chi-blocking, that would be a different story, but that's not the case.



Wouldn't the electroshock gloves more than make up for her lack of chi-blocking knowledge? We know she is a martial artist at least equal or better than your average Equalist soldier. 

If you think Asami is capable of laying a hand on Azula in close quarters (where she could use chi-blocking if she knew how), wouldn't the gloves do the rest of the work?


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2014)

Just thought...a Ty Lee vs Asami would be a great match up.

Who'd prevail from that? Hard to see, but I'm leaning towards Ty Lee since she's acrobatic and shit. Either way, if one touches the other, they are dead.


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2014)

Going by this past week's episode, it's entirely possible that Tenzin could face off with Azula by himself.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 17, 2014)

I knew this would get bumped and yeah, Tenzin is definitely the best out of Team Mako, still say Azula wins 6 out of 10 times, prior to this I would have said 9 out of 10. But I have a feeling Tenzin will beat Azula if he gets more feats...he still has another season to show everything, won't be long I think. Then Azula gets stomped. 

Azula doesn't beat scenario 3 now.


----------



## Amae (Aug 17, 2014)

Nah, Azula still beats Tenzin 9 times out of 10. Scenario 3 wasn't winnable from the get go.


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2014)

Amae said:


> Nah, Azula still beats Tenzin 9 times out of 10. Scenario 3 wasn't winnable from the get go.



Have you seen the latest episode?


----------



## Rivers (Aug 17, 2014)

Azula vs Red Lotus for next thread?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 17, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Azula vs Red Lotus for next thread?


God, no. All these TLA vs LoK threads have been horrible.


----------



## Amae (Aug 17, 2014)

Wan said:


> Have you seen the latest episode?


That was implied, yes. Tenzin was impressive, but Azula's still definitely better than him.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 17, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> God, no. All these TLA vs LoK threads have been horrible.


Oh, what could possibly bother you about them? Is it the fact it tends to turn into boring subjective arguments, the fact nothing ever gets decided on, or the LoK/TLA wanking that occur in tandem with eachother.

Or is it just Wan's flawed arguments?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 17, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Oh, what could possibly bother you about them? Is it the fact it tends to turn into boring subjective arguments, the fact nothing ever gets decided on, or the LoK/TLA wanking that occur in tandem with eachother.
> 
> Or is it just Wan's flawed arguments?


Mostly the last part, which contributes to the general lack of agreement on anything.


----------



## Wan (Aug 17, 2014)

Amae said:


> That was implied, yes. Tenzin was impressive, but Azula's still definitely better than him.



How so?  We've seen that Tenzin can take hits, that he can knock enemies around.  He's going to be faster and more mobile than Azula, avoiding her attacks.  She has no sure-fire way of beating him.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 18, 2014)

Tenzin beats Azula in a 1on1.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 18, 2014)

Wan said:


> How so?  We've seen that Tenzin can take hits, that he can knock enemies around.



That's about as informative a statement as I've ever seen.



> He's going to be faster and more mobile than Azula, avoiding her attacks.  She has no sure-fire way of beating him.



Which didn't stop her from being on par or above aang in most confrontations.
Though from what I've seen it's doubtful anyone believes Tenzin has no chance of making it a decent fight, and most agree that it'd take just a small tip of the scales to give him the necessary advantage, just that he's not going to win the majority. Azula's got a lot going for her.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 18, 2014)

Wan said:


> How so?  We've seen that Tenzin can take hits, that he can knock enemies around.  He's going to be faster and more mobile than Azula, avoiding her attacks.  She has no sure-fire way of beating him.



He can take hits (it's to be seen if the Red Lotus were trying to kill him or not) but can he take a straight up lightning strike from Azula? Or even her blue fire which is stronger than normal fire? It was enough to take Iroh out of the equation and damage him. Tenzin is fast but so is Azula and she can jump around and shit as well, plus still seems to be more offensive minded.


----------



## Wan (Aug 18, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> He can take hits (it's to be seen if the Red Lotus were trying to kill him or not) but can he take a straight up lightning strike from Azula? Or even her blue fire which is stronger than normal fire? It was enough to take Iroh out of the equation and damage him. Tenzin is fast but so is Azula and she can jump around and shit as well, plus still seems to be more offensive minded.



There's a reason she hardly actually used lightning when fighting throughout the series:  lightning takes a moment too long to prepare, leaving her open for a counterattack.  Blue fire would certainly wound Tenzin if it hit his body, but he can defend or dodge with airbending.  In that specific instance, Iroh's attention was off Azula for a moment and Azula took advantage of it.


----------



## Amae (Aug 18, 2014)

Azula's a more powerful bender, can charge up her firebending, has shown herself to have quicker reactions (the best benders in ATLA have better reactions, scaled from Zuko redirecting Azula's hypersonic+ lightning), lightning can be used to blind Tenzin (Azula can do this with one hand with little opportunity for a counterattack), can take more hits than Tenzin (got hit by lightning and got back up, fire wall blocked 4 bending elements simultaneously + Sokka's boomerang, has straight up kicked away boulders launched by Aang), has outrun a quicker Airbender before without any bending of her own at the time (Aang said she was too quick to hit), etc. 

I don't know, you have a habit of overrating Korra characters.


----------



## Wan (Aug 18, 2014)

Amae said:


> Azula's a more powerful bender, can charge up her firebending, has shown herself to have quicker reactions (the best benders in ATLA have better reactions, scaled from Zuko redirecting Azula's hypersonic+ lightning), lightning can be used to blind Tenzin (Azula can do this with one hand with little opportunity for a counterattack), can take more hits than Tenzin (got hit by lightning and got back up, fire wall blocked 4 bending elements simultaneously + Sokka's boomerang, has straight up kicked away boulders launched by Aang), has outrun a quicker Airbender before without any bending of her own at the time (Aang said she was too quick to hit), etc.
> 
> I don't know, you have a habit of overrating Korra characters.



When has Azula charged up her firebending?  Legend of Korra characters can scale with  and with Korra's explosion reaction feat.  Blinding in close proximity is just as detrimental to Azula as it is to her opponent.  The lightning Azula was hit by .  Kicking away boulders launched by Aang isn't a durability feat, it's more of a strength feat, and not much at that considering she simply redirected the already moving boulder rather than directly stopping its force.  Tenzin on the other hand withstood a couple blasts from P'li and got back up.  She outran Aang, but that was a situation where she was deliberately playing keep-away and not trying to fight Aang directly.  Plus, I'd actually say that Tenzin's airbending in "The Ultimatum" was more dynamic and showed more skill than Aang ever did with airbending in a fight.

You're the one who seems to be overrating Azula.  She's damn good by ATLA/LoK standards, but so is Tenzin.  Tenzin definitely stands more of a chance against her than losing 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Amae (Aug 19, 2014)

Wan said:


> When has Azula charged up her firebending?


5:31 - 34

[YOUTUBE]jb_hUN-Kprw[/YOUTUBE]



> Legend of Korra characters can scale with  and with Korra's explosion reaction feat.



Yep, and Zuko's feat is better than both of them. You can't scale Lightning Bolt Zolt's lightning's speed to  and Korra's feat make her hypersonic in reaction speed .



> Blinding in close proximity is just as detrimental to Azula as it is to her opponent.



Nope,   Directly contradicted by her general use of it in The Search comics. 


> The lightning Azula was hit by .



It was meant to seriously harm Zuko by Azula, and then was redirected back at her. Your argument it didn't seem particularly powerful or lethal is likely based on lack of collateral damage (it directly hit Azula, why would it be do much damage to the surroundings?) and the fact Azula isn't particularly hurt/dead (11/10 argument there).



> Kicking away boulders launched by Aang isn't a durability feat, it's more of a strength feat, and not much at that considering she simply redirected the already moving boulder rather than directly stopping its force.



>Not crushing your leg by attempting to kick away a boulder coming straight at you isn't a sign of a durability

What?

>Kicking a boulder coming straight at you in an opposing direction with the same force and speed isn't much of a strength in Avatar

Yeah, no. Do you understand that kicking away a boulder that was moving in a completely opposite direction implies the force behind it was stopped?


> Tenzin on the other hand withstood a couple blasts from P'li and got back up.



Air shield/cocoon. Aang has stopped Combustion Man's blasts (that guy with better feats than P'Li, though, maybe one of those craters in the last ep is decent) before, and so has Zuko. Blocking four simultaneous attacks from S2 Aang, Zuko, Katara, and Toph is more impressive too.



> She outran Aang, but that was a situation where she was deliberately playing keep-away and not trying to fight Aang directly.



So she can outrun Aang, that's been established. Her motivation or goal at the time is irrelevant to the fact, considering her bending would've helped her move faster in that scenario and wouldn't have hindered her speed at running away. Aang also has better speed feats than Tenzin, therefore she can outrun Tenzin.



> Plus, I'd actually say that Tenzin's airbending in "The Ultimatum" was more dynamic and showed more skill than Aang ever did with airbending in a fight.


Nope. You're forgetting the kid was the Avatar and youngest airbending master of all time.

Avoiding lightning from Ozai with a mini-tornado, also used that move offensively against Combustion Man. Aang could shoot a blast of highly compressed air shaped like his body, invented the Air Scooter, Aang moving faster than the naked eye could see with his speed, creating an Air Vortex capable of deflecting Bumi's bending, etc.



> You're the one who seems to be overrating Azula.  She's damn good by ATLA/LoK standards, but so is Tenzin.  Tenzin definitely stands more of a chance against her than losing 9 times out of 10.


Whatever number represents Tenzin needing to get particularly lucky to score a win.


----------



## Narutossss (Aug 19, 2014)

azula stomps.


----------



## Expelsword (Aug 19, 2014)

Azula is _not winning scenario 3._


----------



## ds800 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> \ It was enough to take Iroh out of the equation and damage him. \\.



yeah by getting a cheap shot.


----------



## ds800 (Aug 20, 2014)

also in my opionion your underrating tenzin a little to much. weather he wins against her is arguable and i wont go there. but he definitely stands a MUCH better chance than 9/10. Azula was awesome, but we have to rememnber tenzin was trained by aang if anything. and he's proven his strength.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 20, 2014)

ds800 said:


> also in my opionion your underrating tenzin a little to much. weather he wins against her is arguable and i wont go there. but he definitely stands a MUCH better chance than 9/10. Azula was awesome, but we have to rememnber tenzin was trained by aang if anything. and he's proven his strength.



9/10 was before the recent feats from the newest episode, I was actually inclining to go towards 10/10 because Azula just shows more battle awareness and smartness, not to mention a more offensive mind which had made her win a lot of battles than Tenzin, but now I'm generous of her winning 6/10, and even then, the majority still say it's 9/10.

I know for a fact she isn't winning Scenario 3 now. Too much unless she brings out her fire wall which defended against 4 bending abilities at point blank range.


----------



## Amae (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd say at least 7 times out of 10, really. 

Opinions on where Tenzin exactly stands depends on your perception of the Red Lotus members he fought - Zaheer > Kya (she herself was strangely able to fight Ming-Hua more equally), but other that that, he's no master level airbender and just recently acquired his abilities; Ming-Hua isn't as impressive as the last THREE main waterbender antagonists and is no Katara. She stomped Densa and Eska, who can apparently shoot entire icebergs at opponents when working together (this is hardly relevant but interesting); Ghazan is the most impressive of three with his lava bending, but Tenzin didn't even deal with that (in fact the 3+1 on 1 was remarkably short lived - 13 seconds). 

Tenzin's good, but why would beating Zaheer and getting owned when they ganged up on him almost immediately after landing two hits and dodging make him as good as Azula? At least it isn't ridiculous as Mako > Zuko.


----------



## Volt manta (Aug 20, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Just thought...a Ty Lee vs Asami would be a great match up.
> 
> Who'd prevail from that? Hard to see, but I'm leaning towards Ty Lee since she's acrobatic and shit. Either way, if one touches the other, they are dead.



Ty Lee puts the works on her. That girl's OP as shit; iirc, she was only beaten by Appa hax. This is the girl who blindsided virutally everyone in the series, including Azula, and disabled multiple earth benders in seconds.
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_Cdt5e_5tk[/YOUTUBE]


----------

